# repair of enterotomy



## hmbarnes1

Can anyone tell me if an injury that was caused at the time of another procedure; would the repair be billable?

Example:
primary procedure was a laparoscopic bilateral salpingo-oopherectomy; would a laparoscopic repair of enterotomy be billable?  If so, do you know what CPT code would be appropriate?


----------



## mikereyland

Yes it is billable: 44602-78 

Michael D. Reyland, CPC, CIRCC
Surgical Specialists of Georgia


----------



## FTessaBartels

*If you caused the injury*

If your surgeon caused the injury, the you do *not *bill for repairing the damage.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## Treetoad

If the surgeon caused the injury, then the surgeon shouldn't benefit from correcting it.


----------



## tdbear612@yahoo.com

*biller/coder*

in the case of our surgeon, he was called in by the gyn guy, it was not a rupture made, was already there, so I should be able to bill?


----------



## cynthiabrown

then yes.....


----------

